# "Öl-Kühlung" :D



## Schockriegel (29. September 2013)

*"Öl-Kühlung" *

Hi PCGH-ler,
ich und mein Freund haben auf einer Zugfahrt, uns über Kühllösungen Gedanken gemacht. Und uns gefragt, ob man einen PC in ein Aquarium einbauen könnte, alle Beweglicheteile (HDD, Radiatoren,...) ausbauen, den CPU köpfen, Kühler von der Graka abnehmen und anschließend alles mit Mineral-Öl fühlen. Das Öl wollten wir mit Pumpen ähnlich einer Wasserkühlung duchpumpen. Geht das? 
Mfg Schockriegel


----------



## hbf878 (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

ja das geht. man muss allerings alle kabel, die das aquarium verlassen, gut abdichten, denn das öl kriecht mit der zeit in den kabeln hoch und es gibt sauerei. festplatten und laufwerk müssen natürlich draußen bleiben. und natülich ist es auch nicht ganz einfach, die hardware hinterher wieder sauberzumachen. 
auf youtube gibt es etliche videos von mineralöl-pcs


----------



## Schockriegel (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

Ok Danke! War nur so ne Idee!


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

Schau mal hier .:
Öl-Kühlung: Puget Systems präsentiert Aquarium PC V3


----------



## DocVersillia (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

ich finds total geil, aber für ne LAN- Party Aufgrund des Gewichtes wohl eher ungeeignet....


----------



## Netboy (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

Mit der Hardware brauchst du  hinterher auch nichts mehr zu machen, geschweige denn verkaufen 

Das öl wirst du nie wieder komplett weg bekommen


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

Glaub nicht das man damit,wenn´s voll ist bis zu Lan-Party 

Andere schleppen sowas zur Lan zb.
sysProfile: ID: 178639 - MARTIN_MY_LOVE

Aber das stand hier jetzt garnicht zu !


----------



## Stueppi (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

Die Kühler kannst, oder solltest du drann lassen und die Lüfter auch weil die das Öl bewegen.

Mineral Oil Computer Done! - YouTube


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2013)

*AW: "Öl-Kühlung" *

Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach diskutiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/60085-olkuehlung.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/9705-mineral-ol-pc.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/121860-test-taugt-ol-als-isolierung.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/73429-ln2-oel.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...nk-zu-einem-projekt-zum-nachbauen-im-web.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/95540-ol-pc.html


----------

